# Topics > Smart home > Smart home apps >  HomeKit, framework in iOS for communicating with and controlling connected accessories in a user’s home, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc. 

Home page - apple.com/homekit

developer.apple.com/homekit

HomeKit on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CNET News - Apple targets the connected home with HomeKit 

Published on Jun 2, 2014




> At WWDC in San Francisco, Apple introduces a software platform to make it easier to control home devices like lights or a thermostat using an iPhone or iPad

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to HomeKit 

Published on Jun 4, 2014




> iOS 8 introduces HomeKit, a high-level device connectivity framework enabling apps to interact with physical accessories in the world around us. Learn the objects that define these devices, see how to control them, and discover how to create a full device control experience for the home

----------


## Airicist

Inside Apple’s smart home

Published on Nov 7, 2016




> Apple is racing against Amazon and Google to try get the masses to adopt the smart home. Unlike Amazon and Google, Apple isn’t manufacturing its own devices — with the exception of the Apple TV that acts as a hub. Instead, it’s mostly relying on third-party manufacturers to make their devices compatible with its HomeKit system, and then unite all of those devices through a deep integration with iOS via the Home app.
> 
> TechCrunch's Megan Rose Dickey visited a smart home kitted out with the full Apple HomeKit experience - in search of a good place to nap.


"Inside an Apple smart home"

by Megan Rose Dickey
November 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Live Demo | Arlo Baby with Apple HomeKit

Published on Feb 22, 2018




> Watch our Arlo guru, Greg Falgiano, give a live demonstration of Arlo Baby with Apple HomeKit. Now available on all Arlo Baby smart cameras.
> 
> Arlo Baby is an all-in-one smart baby monitoring camera designed with you and your baby in mind. Now available with Apple HomeKit integration, it's a whole lot easier to stay connected with your baby in one place with your other smart devices.
> 
> On Arlo Baby with Apple HomeKit, you can see your camera's live feed using Apple HomeKit technology and through the Home app. Use two-way talk to speak with your precious little one through your iOS device. And when Arlo Baby is activated, a captured screenshot will show in the Apple Home app near other devices assigned to the same "Room."

----------


## Airicist

Article "The best Apple HomeKit devices of 2019"
Want a smart home you can control using Siri commands? You'll need the right devices -- here are our favorites.

by Ry Crist
August 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Anybody can now make HomeKit accessories"

by Romain [email protected]
December 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple HomeKit is a better smart home platform than you think. Here's why"
Commentary: Apple is casting an alternative vision of the smart home, and we should be paying attention.

by David Priest 
February 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple will move HomeKit more deeply into your smart home in iOS 14"
An update to HomeKit will suggest smart home device automations and link your video camera to other Apple devices when it comes to iOS 14 this fall.

by Rich Brown 
June 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple updates its smart home to catch up to Amazon and Google

Jun 30, 2020




> Apple announced important updates for its digital assistant Siri, the HomeKit smart home platform and the HomePod smart speaker at the company's developer conference. Here's a look at the state of Apple's smart home  following the updates.
> 
> We also grade each announcement on its excitement factor from 1 to 5. Apple didn't give us the hardware we were hoping for, but it did maintain a foundation of privacy while slowly but surely gaining ground. Perhaps it's doomed to remain in third place in the smart home, but Apple could be a sleeping giant, still putting the pieces together.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple HomeKit: Going all-in with Apple’s smart home platform"
Apple’s HomeKit has seen its share of updates over the years, and I recently decided that it’s going to be my smart home platform of choice. Here’s what I’ve done, what I need to do, and what the experience has been like so far.

by Jason Cipriani
January 11, 2021

----------

